# Esquema o circuito de "Creative Cambridge Sound Works&q



## Big Hugo (May 30, 2006)

Hola...!!!

¿Alguien tiene idea de donde puedo sacar el diagrama, esquema o circuito de "Creative Cambridge Sound Works" Modelo: PC Works Four Point Surround?. Creo que aparte llevan unas letras mas y serian FPS1000.
Es un conjunto de Subwoofer + 4 Satelites de 10Watts y 3,5 Watts c/u respectivamente.
El tema es que se los dieron a alguien para que los arregle y no se que tanto lo toqueteo/trasteo, para no arreglarlos... y ahora me los trajeron. Al amplificador le falta un componente por lo que pude averiguar es un TDA, el tema es que tambien quisiera disponer del diagrama como para chequear voltajes y ver si no cambiaron mas componentes.

Pero no tengo idea de como buscarlo o donde buscarlo al plano - circuito - esquema, etc.


Salu2...!!!


----------



## ramacharakarlos (May 29, 2007)

mira en este sitio a yo he bajado miles de manuales de varias marcas, no se si el tuyo estará prueba

suerte
http://www.leksound.net/dlweb/


----------



## Big Hugo (May 29, 2007)

OK. Gracias por la información. Por ahora no puedo entrar me da un error de SQL o algo asi. Pero cuando se reestablezca probare.


----------

